# I want to send a Screamer to someone



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2008)

You know what they are.... you get an email of a picture to examine and after 20 seconds.....BLAMMO, a ghoulish screaming face pops up and scares you. 

How do I send one to a relative?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 12, 2008)

A more important question is, why do you hate this relative so much?


----------



## Ivan (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully your relative has a strong heart.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2008)

AH, it is not hate, merely a twisted sort of love. 


Is it wrong to wanna play GOTCHA on someone? Ha, he's gonna spill his coffee all over his keyboard!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it was somewhere to the end of Numbers where we can examine the use of Gotchas in Hebrew culture. Then it was never talked about again until the Great Gotcha of the Pharisees in the apocryphal works before the birth of John the Baptist. I am going to have to look through the WCF to see if the divines included gotchas.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2008)

We need a PB gotcha.....and have Jacobus Arminius pop up and scream....AAAARGGGHHHHH......now that'll put the fear of God into our souls!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 12, 2008)

Pergy,

Arminius? Are you kidding? Having just read some particularly confusing (to this "I'm still an outsider to Reformed inside baseball talk" Baptist) disucssions about the Klineans vs. the Bahnsenians in the OPC, the ghoul ought to be a Reformed insider particularly dear to one side and abhorrent to the other. How about Moise Amyraut or a 21st century equivalent?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2008)

So....any links to a REAL screamer? I wanna knock my realtive off his computer chair.


----------

